# Mein Logo Vektorisieren nur wie?!



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

Ich suche schon seit tagen im Internet nach einem tutorial oder erklärung wie man ein Logo Vektorisiert. Ich habe ein Friseur und habe mir ein Logo erstellt in Photoshop cs3 damit kenne ich mich ganz gut aus denk ich zumindest. 
So jetzt wollte ich mir von einem Werbetechniker das Logo an meiner Ladenfassade bringen lassen aber er sagt er brauch das in einer Vektorgrafik. So ich wieder nach Hause und mich an den Rechner gesetzt aber irgentwie will nichts funktionieren habe mir die Trail Version von Illustrator schon runtergeladen aber irgentwie klappt das alles nicht so recht.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand von euch helfen und sagen wie das geht.

Vielen dank im vorraus für die antworten


----------



## ink (26. August 2009)

Moin
Erstmal bitte deinen Post nach #15 in der Netiquette bearbeiten und weiterhin beachten.

Wo hakst denn?
Hier mal etwas um dich einzuarbeiten: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-tutorials/

mfg


----------



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Moin
> Erstmal bitte deinen Post nach #15 in der Netiquette bearbeiten und weiterhin beachten.
> 
> Wo hakst denn?
> ...



Also ich habe es ja in Photoshop CS3 erstellt und muss es jetzt in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln.  Ich habe ja die Trail  Version von Illustrator schon drauf nur komme ich damit nicht klar. Habe es schon mit dem interaktiven abpausen versucht aber die ergebnisse sind grauenhaft das Logo sieht denn nicht mehr so aus als wäre es meins, da ich auch wenig  Zeit habe kann ich mich nicht so damit auseinander setzen wie mit Photoshop, das war früher nur so aus reiner langeweile .
Habe es mal reingestellt das ihr euch es mal angucken könnt 

aber danke schonmal für die super schnelle antwort


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. August 2009)

Hallo maddinwk,

bitte lies dir dein letztes Posting nochmal durch und sage uns, ob du die 
Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern ohne jegliche Satzzeichen selber verstehst...


----------



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo maddinwk,
> 
> bitte lies dir dein letztes Posting nochmal durch und sage uns, ob du die
> Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern ohne jegliche Satzzeichen selber verstehst...



etwas geändert


----------



## chmee (26. August 2009)

Ich frag mich trotzdem:

1. Was jetzt so schwierig sein soll. Typo ist einfach nur eingetippt und der richtige Zeichensatz gewählt. N paar Balken sind quasi im Toolsbalken unübersehbar. Zu guter Letzt musst Du nur den Kopf nachziehen, was mit dem Pen-Tool Punkt für Punkt geht. Das Gleiche mit dem Schmetterling. Am Ende noch als PDF speichern, feddich die Kamelle. Die Schatten würd ich mal frecherweise weglassen.

2. Deutsche Sprache entspricht nicht englischer Schriftsprache, ergo werden Hauptwörter großgeschrieben. Nur mal als Tip. Wir sind zwar kein Deutsch-Leistungskurs-Forum, aber hinkritzeln wird nicht so gern gesehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich frag mich trotzdem:
> 
> 1. Was jetzt so schwierig sein soll. Typo ist einfach nur eingetippt und der richtige Zeichensatz gewählt. N paar Balken sind quasi im Toolsbalken unübersehbar. Zu guter Letzt musst Du nur den Kopf nachziehen, was mit dem Pen-Tool Punkt für Punkt geht. Das Gleiche mit dem Schmetterling. Am Ende noch als PDF speichern, feddich die Kamelle. Die Schatten würd ich mal frecherweise weglassen.
> 
> ...



Ok werd es mir merken mit dem hinkritzeln .
Hm aber zu den Tip wie ich das jetzt machen soll scheint mir nicht ganz eindeutig, ich lasse gerne den Schatten weg aber bleiben die restlichen effekte? Bin leider kein Profi ^^. Aber werde mich mal daran probieren, Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde nochmal schreiben wenn ich das nicht hinbekomme.


----------



## chmee (26. August 2009)

Ich würd einfach empfehlen : vergiss diese Pseudo-Relief-Layer-Effekte.

So ein Logo kommt wirklich und wahrlich am Besten, wenn dieses Photoshopgespiele wegbleibt. Sich zurückhalten und trotzdem ein gutes Logo erstellen, das ist das Mysterium.

mfg chmee


----------



## ink (26. August 2009)

Und dazu kommt auch das der Werbetechniker dir den Kopf abbeißt, wenn du mit den Effekten um die Ecke kommst.
Das Logo soll sehr wahrscheinlich aus Folien geplottet werden, da wird nur geschnitten nicht gedruckt.
Es sei denn du hast viel Geld über und kannst mit einem mittelmäßigem Aussehen leben, dann lass die billigen Effekte drin, dann brauchst du nur einen Pfad um das Logo herum.
Ist aber nicht zu empfehlen.

mfg


----------



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

Also wo ich bei dem Werbetechniker war meinte er die effekte sind kein problem die kann ich lassen. Ja es wird aus Folie geschnitten und kommt auf eine weiße Plaxiglasplatte die  Beleuchtet ist.
Also meint ihr das würd nicht gut aussehen denn? Denn lass ich sie lieber weg


----------



## ink (26. August 2009)

Wird es dann auf Folie gedruckt oder wird es nur ausgeschnitten?

Und mit Effekten muss man immer vorsichtig sein.
Also meine Erfahrung sagt: Lass sie raus.

mfg


----------



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

Habe ja nicht so die Ahnung davon also ich bin rein zu ihm hab gesagt will das mit klebefolie auf meinem mit plexiglas ausgestattetem Kasten an der Wand haben. Er meinte ja die Effekte sind kein Problem es muß nur eine Vektorgrafik sein weil es ja ausgeschnitten werden muß, keine Ahnung was er direkt damit meinte. hmm


----------



## smileyml (26. August 2009)

Ich vermute das wusste er selbs nicht bzw. klingt es danach als ob es ihm egal ist wie es am Ende aussieht, hauptsache er bekommt das Geld. Ich denke auch das du keine Effekte brauchst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## maddinwk (26. August 2009)

Ok super Danke, ja manchmal ist das leider so!
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja so fähige Leute wie euch, die einen nochmal vor dem schlimmen bewahren und einen aufklären ich werd das jetzt mal nach der Anleitung von chmee versuchen und mich denn nochmal melden.

Danke


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Hört sich danach an, als ob er transparente Folie bedruckt und danach ausschneidet. Ergo wäre es ihm klar egal, ob Effekte drin sind. Die Vektoren braucht er nur zum Schnitt der Folie.

Was ich oben vergessen habe : Typo stets am Ende in Pfade umwandeln. Wenn er den Zeichensatz nicht hat, kann er nix damit anfangen. Zeichensatz mitliefern tut man nicht, das hat  mehrere Gründe :

1. Man zahlt uU sehr viel für den Zeichensatz und gibt ihn dann kostenlos aus der Hand.
2. Muss die Druckerei den Zeichensatz bei sich einbinden, was sie (A) uU nicht möchte und (B) nur Mehraufwand bedeutet.

mfg chmee


----------



## maddinwk (27. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich danach an, als ob er transparente Folie bedruckt und danach ausschneidet. Ergo wäre es ihm klar egal, ob Effekte drin sind. Die Vektoren braucht er nur zum Schnitt der Folie.
> 
> Was ich oben vergessen habe : Typo stets am Ende in Pfade umwandeln. Wenn er den Zeichensatz nicht hat, kann er nix damit anfangen. Zeichensatz mitliefern tut man nicht, das hat  mehrere Gründe :
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,

Ich bin glaube zu doof dazu ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin, ich werde hier irre . Das klappt einfach nicht so wie es soll es sieht denn immer anders aus, aber es soll ja so aussehen wie vorher, ohne veränderung.

Es gibt auch nirgens ein Videotutorial wo man sich es mal angucken kann wie man das so richtig macht schritt für schritt, also ich finde zumindestens keins.
Mir fehlt einfach das nötige wissen von illustrator .


----------



## mreball (28. August 2009)

Falls das "Logo" tatsächlich auf transparente Folie gedruckt wird, könntest Du theoretisch das in Photoshop erstellte Bild in Illustrator einbetten und dann dort lediglich den Beschneidungspfad anlegen.


----------



## maddinwk (28. August 2009)

mreball hat gesagt.:


> Falls das "Logo" tatsächlich auf transparente Folie gedruckt wird, könntest Du theoretisch das in Photoshop erstellte Bild in Illustrator einbetten und dann dort lediglich den Beschneidungspfad anlegen.



Hallo mreball, 

Ja ich war gerade unten und es ist so, es wird auf eine Transparente Folie gedruckt,
könntest du mir eine kurze infoo geben wie ich das einbette und ein Beschneidungspfad anlege?
Danke dir hört sich auf jeden Fall einfacher an als die andere Variante, bekomme das nämlich nicht hin


----------



## mreball (28. August 2009)

Mal schnell zwei Links zum Thema Bilder einbetten und Pfadwerkzeuge, viel Erfolg:
http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/Illustrator/14.0/WS31E8D832-DAA2-48a2-9927-5FD7C8A324BC.html
http://www.sketchpad.net/illustrator.htm


----------

